# Leistungsverlust HDMI DVI oder VGA?



## Grotix (10. August 2013)

Hey,
An meiner noch derzeitigen Grafikkarte ist ein HDMI und ein DVI Anschluss. Beigelegt war ein DVI zu VGA Adapter den ich derzeit benutze. 
Wegen der angeblich besseren Bildqualität würde ich jetzt gerne auf DVI umsteigen.
Mein Monitor hat einen DVI und einen VGA Port.
Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich so wie es aussieht mit DVI ein schlechteres Signal bekomme als mit VGA?

Maximum resolution:

    HDMI resolution: 1920x1080
    DVI: 1600x1200x32bpp @ 60Hz
    VGA resolution: 1920x1440x32bpp @ 75Hz (via dongle)


Steht bei der Grafikkarte dabei.
Wenn ich zu meiner neuen Grafikkarte wechsle will ich zwei Monitore über die DVI-Ports betreiben.
Wegen der angeblichen Auflösung von 1600x1200 kann ich den Monitor also nicht über DVI verbinden?

Bei dem Monitor handelt es sich um einen 24Zoll Full HD Bildschirm. (1920x1080)

Notfalls könnte ich auch über HDMI zu DVI anschließen. Da aber meine zukünftige Grafikkarte 2 DVI Anschlüsse hat würde ich doch lieber bei DVI bleiben.

Danke,
LG


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. August 2013)

Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI sind digital und somit verlustfrei, VGA ist hingegen analog, deshalb ist ein Umstieg durchaus sinnvoll.
DA du anscheinend einen DVI Single Link Ausgang hast, ist mit diesem tatsächlich nur 1600x1200 möglich, in diesem Falle solltest du auf jeden Fall zu HDMI greifen.
Falls du hingegen doch einen Dual Link haben solltest, brauchst du dir keinerlei Gedanken machen.
Schau mal hier: wie die PIN Belegung deines DVI Ausgans aussieht: DVI Vergleich
Der Threadtitel ist übrigens etwas verwirrend. 
Durch HDMI oder DVI wirst du kein bisschen mehr Leistung haben, das Bild wird lediglich von der Grafikkarte zum Monitor verlustfrei übertragen (vorausgesetzt die Abschirmung passt).


----------



## Grotix (11. August 2013)

Danke,
Ich habe DVI-D Anschlüsse


----------



## gurkenbeat (11. August 2013)

ob hdmi oder dvi mach auch keinen unterschied ?
wollte mir nämlich einen monitor von lg zulegen  IPS237L, der hat aber kein dvi anschluß sondern nur hdmi.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2013)

Sinnvoll wäre zu wissen um welchen Monitor & GPU es sich handelt. 

Und Single-Link DVI Anschlüsse (Monitor & GPU) können heutzutage alle *reduced blanking*.
Deshalb ist problemlos Full-HD möglich.


----------



## Grotix (11. August 2013)

Also ich hab keinen Single Link. 
Wie der jetzt genau heisst weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Grotix (28. August 2013)

Mein DVI Kabel ist angekommen, aber ich kann leider wirklich keinen richtigen Unterschied sehen... Leider...


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2013)

Was hast du für eine komische Grafikkarte?

Der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen DVI und VGA ist im Idealfall sehr klein bis nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. August 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine komische Grafikkarte?
> 
> Der *Qualitätsunterschied *zwischen DVI und VGA ist im Idealfall *sehr klein bis nicht vorhanden*.


 
Au contraire mein Herr. 
Der Unterschied ist je nach Monitor und Qualität des analogen VGA-Signals gewaltig.
Vor allem in Full-HD

Ich sprech aus Erfahrung - hatte mal 2 baugleiche Monitore mit DVI/VGA nebeneinander stehen.
Selbst in 1680x1050 sprang einem der Unterschied sofort ins Auge.


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2013)

n das man sich nicht darüber wundern sollte wenn der Gewinn an Bildqualität mit DVI gegenüber VGA klein bis nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2013)

Ich denke mal das der ganze Unterschied sich erst in höheren Auflösungen zeigen wird. Wenn bei FullHD bereits ein Unterschied sichtbar ist, dann nur bei bestimmten Monitoren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. August 2013)

Aktuelle Grafikkarten bringen kein halbwegs brauchbares analoges Signal zusammen.
Selbst in 1280x1024 merkt man einen Unterschied. Und bei Full-HD kann man sich das Bild meist nicht mehr anschauen. 

Wenn man allerdings das bekloppte Cleartype aktiviert dann sieht zumindest die Schrift immer verschwommen aus - egal ob digital oder analog.
Vielleicht is ja das sein Problem.


----------

